# Parking Barcelona



## louventadou (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone have experience of parking a motor home in or close to Barcelona city ?? We intend to travel fairly soon and are not sure of the parking availability.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Don't try it or you'll be sorry. I was told there was a special aire there and was even given the GPS position. It was incorrect and it took me over an hour to fight my way out. Ther's a campsite to the East (someone on here will tell you the name) and you can commute in from there.

Ian


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

There are 2 sites that we are familiar with south of the city almost adjacent to the Aeroport. Tres Estrellas and Vilanova Park. Both are Camping cheque (14€ per night) sites and each has a bus stop just outside of the entrance. The bus runs regularly and takes you into the city centre and as I recall the return fare is very affordable.
The City is a motorist's nightmare for parking and with a MH the only place we ever found that would have catered for it was up behind the Spanish Village towards the olympic areas...but we did not try it. 
Whatever time you have set aside to visit the Barcelona....double it!!!... its one of the great cities of Europe and there is so much to see and do.

Then of course there is Valencia!!!!!!

www.camping3estrellas.com

www.vilanovapark.es

Enjoy

Ron


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is an aire on the sea front at the bottom of Las Ramblas as far as I remember. We saw it but and thought it was rather concrety and hot and rumour then ( 2006) was that it was not safe. I believe someone stayed recently - there has been a thread- and it seems much more secure now. I don't know how much it is per night but bet it is not cheap ! I have no idea how to reach it. Driving through Barcelona is not something we'd do again and we only managed the first time thanks to having an external aerial for Tom Tom (who was marvellous!) There are lots of tunnels and overhanging buildings to block the satellite signals.

We stayed at Camping El Garrofer:

http://www.garroferpark.com/

which was well positioned. The Barcelona bus stops right outside and is cheap and regular and reasonably fast. It takes you right to the centre of town. If you prefer you can get the same bus to Sitges, nearby, and the train to Barcelona.

The site is big, clean, friendly and reasonably well-maintained and it is a pleasant walk or cycle to Sitges from a gate at the rear ( Don't go along the road from the front of the site!)

There is parking at the airport and a regular bus service from there - same bus as from Garrofer- if you are only planning on a day trip.

I agree with the above. Barcelona is a great destination. We bought a tourist bus ticket for our first day- not something we usually do- and got full value from it but the metro is equally user-friendly.

Here's the link from the earlier thread:

MH parking Barcelona

G


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

My post from another thread







We stayed at the Port Olympic car park site last year. It's busy and, as it's sited right at the bottom of the 'Diagonal' it's noisy at night - but for situation it can't be beat. You're only a 10 min tram ride away from the city centre and the tram stops right outside the site.

Showers and toilets are portacabin types but spotless and with LOADS of hot water.

Security was excellent. Huge fences all round with one exit and entry and a security guard on duty day and night.

If you've got bikes it's possible to cycle all over the city and the 'man-made' beaches and promenades are a joy to cycle on.

We went for the weekend and anded up staying a week - we liked Barcelona so much. From memory it was 18 euros a night.



Getting there is relatively easy so long as you avoid the city centre and keep to the coast.


----------

